# FAC - February '09



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happy groundhogs day! I haven't hear anything about if he saw his shadow or not. I think we are in it for the long haul. 

This is a monthly Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). Here is where we come together and talk about our lives and our fibering things and some time not fibering things. This is the place for all the newbies and lurkers to jump in an make an introduction if you will. We lone our new people. We also love the ones who have been around for a long time. So go ahead and check in with us. If you have questions feel free to ask, if we know the answers you will get a large variety to choose from 

As I said in another post I've been spinning sock yarn. This in hopes of making a pair of socks for the DBF. I traced his foot last weekend, finished one skein of fairly fine yarn but I'm not sure I like it like that. So I have a bobbin of heavier weight yarn I'm working on now. I'll be removing the singles from the bobbin this weekend and play it then Ill decide which I like better for socks.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Holey socks, here it is February??? We've gotten a couple of new gals in our Fiber Arts Group at church and it is so much fun. Just bought my first drum-carder (now why didn't I buy one years ago?) and have been having just too much fun combining wool, catching up on uncarded stash. Now I need to spin, hugh? Been crocheting and knitting on these long winter nights---makes my husband crazy because I like to have the TV on---a distraction, you know. But he's right in that none of it is actually worth watching. Hope everyone is staying warm.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I saw the neatest yarn at the yarn shop... it was variegated, but parts of it were variegated in bits of color about 1/2 an inch long. Knitted up, it made a checkerboard pattern with every other stitch (more or less) an alternating color. The overall effect was stripes with this checkerboard in between. 

I went to the doc last week and got the test results back in. I was very upfront about using natural stuff and avoiding drugs unless there was simply no other choice. The doc wouldn't check hormone levels even though I asked her to, because, as she said, "There's nothing I can do about that." (I have not had any cycles since after my twins were born 5 years ago. I'm 44.) She prescribed antidepressants before I walked out the door, before even getting the test results back! 

So anyway, the test came back that my thyroid is low. So she told me, knowing I want to go natural, that she had a "completely *natural* product" for me to take that will help my thyroid. Levothyroxin. I asked how that compared to Armor (natural dessicated thyroid containing all three thyroid hormones) and Synthroid (synthetic single thyroid hormone replacement drug) and she said "Oh, it's the generic brand for Synthroid." 

Argh!! Ok, well, at least I got the test done and know what the problem is now. I got a good recommendation for a Naturopath so I'm seeing him tomorrow. I guess dh just needed to see test results in black and white to realize there really is a problem, and it's not all in my head. I've been dealing with this badly for nearly 3 years.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I have to laugh at all the hoopla re: the groundhog. If you look at a calendar, we will have approximately 6 more weeks before the Vernal Equinox whether we have winter type weather or not!

The ice storm that hit OK, AR, SE MO and so much of Kentucky, I've been trying to call and email KYKatherine with no success. I'll post if I am able to reach her by phone in case she's not on line yet. They should be pretty well set to weather this storm since they have a wood stove but like us, they still are on the grid.

Our dear 12 y/o Great Pyrenees has been having some real health issues and the vet wasn't able to do much for her. Long story short, Tasha was having an adverse reaction to Rimadyl--some of the so called "rare" side effects. If you have a dog on it and the dog stops eating or starts to stumble, fall and seem really out of it, don't give any more of the drug. When I started giving Tasha the meds the vet gave me last week, I stopped giving her any more Rimadyl. We'd already made plans to put her down this morning when I stumbled on something yesterday that she would eat--pancakes! Now she's accepting more of the the food she normally eats and isn't having the incoordination. As soon as she's eating a normal ration, both quantity and types, I'm going to put her on glucosamine/chondroitin like DH and I take. I would have felt so awful if I had had her put down only to have made the connection with Rimadyl afterwards. 

Sunny weather here in central MO and almost 40o! Yaahoo!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

It was sunny here this morning, so the groundhog surely did see his shadow, but it's snowing again now. Still, the sap has started to run and people were tapping their sugar maples last weekend, so spring can't be too far away. It's certainly time to prune the fruit trees and start my first seeds indoors.

The last snowstorm caused my knitting group meeting to be cancelled, so I didn't get to practice koolaid dyeing my Shetland wool. We'll try again for next weekend. In the meantime, I'm finishing up knitting socks for a friend, then I'll make another winter hat for my son, who let the dog eat his, then start on a sweater for my husband - his first made from our own sheep's wool.

We have our own little flock of Shetlands, but now we're also boarding four ewes for a friend who impulsively bought some before she had a place to keep them. Mine don't start lambing until mid-March, but hers seem to be in more of a hurry, so now there's a little Shetland-Cheviot cross lamb on the ground. Here's a pic:








[/


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

In an effort to keep up with ajaxlucy...our first lamb was born today--photos on the blog: http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com

Nellie, there *is too* something than can be done about whacked hormones. Shake the dust off your feet as you leave that nasty doctor.

MOgal, glad you figured out what was up with your Pyr...


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I"m new here, so I'll make this my introduction. I'm Maureen, 44, married almost 28 yrs, and mom to Tom-27, Jess-24, Dan-20, Patrick-16, Joe-15 and Hannah-15. I work as a pharmacy tech at a Target and we live in upstate NY. I've been doing all kinds of crafts since I was young, and still do a lot, usually knitting. I've never had the ability to spin and all that, tho it's still a dream of mine! My biggest issues with fiber arts, is I love them all. I'm working on 2 quilts right now, a sweater for myself and countless fingerless gloves. I just can't pick just ONE thing to focus on. Anyone else have this problem? I'd love to be able to say, I'm just a knitter..or I'm just a quilter..but I can't give either up! ARgh.....so many choices so very little time! In a few weeks, you'll see a lot more of me as I have to take a long leave of absence from work to care for my 17 yr old son who is having a major surgery. Maybe I'll get some of these projects done! Anywho..that's me in a nutshell.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

What cute babies! Lambs have such a lock on cute except for Nubian kids with those huge ears! Lona, will that lamb stay black/spotted? 

Welcome, Maureen. If you have lurked (I really hate that expression) any time at all, you have figured out that this group is only too happy to help develop your fiber addiction (also a poor choice of words, I think, but nothing else sees as accurate). We'll be glad to have you during your son's recuperation. You'll find that this is a really supportive bunch of ladies even if we can't be in person.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

HI Everybody,

Welcome Maureen, and MoGal I was so glad to hear Tasha is doing so well. What a close call that was for her and you!

I just want to tell you all that your good thoughts and prayers have helped me a lot. I thank you all so much. Thursday night was my low point, and I had a good long cry session and yelled and let it all out. Friday I saw my regular doctor and he made sure I was okay to be at home and my electrolytes were okay. Of course my BP is still up there with me thinking about next Fall and all, but he did talk to us about that, too. 

Anyways, Sunday was my first good day, I had a decent night, and we watched the Superbowl. Today was the first day I didn't feel so exhausted, and I'm actually getting enough sleep now. My body is coming to a point of balance finally. This evening I took a nice long hot shower and pretty soon it will be beddy-bye for me.

Today I began knitting on a poncho for my tiny little granddaughter who is turning 4 end of the month. Using the white Romney I spun up. Tomorrow I'm going to sit down, do the math and make my pattern. I even thought about spinning!

I must be feeling better! Yay!:clap:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wonderful update, Lezlie!

MOgal, that's a little suffolk lamb. They're almost all born black, and sadly don't stay that way. The Farmer is outside now, trying to get some colostrum into a new little teeny baby that was just born. He likes to make sure they drink well before he heads to bed. Especially when they're that tiny...


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Lezlie, I'm so glad you are feeling better.  Praise God!

Maureen, I'm 44 too, my kids are 19yo ds, 17yo dd, 15yo ds, 13yo ds, 12yo ds, 10yo ds, 7yo dd, 5yo dd & her twin. I learned how to spin just two years ago. I like quilting, sewing, crochet, painting, felting, etc etc.... Yeah, too many crafts, too little lifespan. I'm really enjoying the spinning, though. Oh yeah, twining, it's weaving with a twist, literally. I'm working on a poncho for my 7yo dd in crochet, and she's learning how to knit on knifty knitters, and wants me to help her make herself a sweater. I bought some variegated yarn for it, and will also use homespun wool with it. I just dyed it with purple kool-ade.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey, weever! Isn't it disappointing when those little Suffolks change color on you! I had to laugh at The Farmer trying to feed the new lamb! When we had a weak or chilled kid, DH was an absolute genius at getting it started while I tended to the mama or a stronger kid. Some folks just have "the touch," don't they?

I realized the other day that since the last of my pet sheep died last September, I won't have anything to shear this spring! Because I never bred any of them I truly did have "virgin wool." I have a huge cedar closet in the basement so full of wool that you have to stand aside when you open the door so I don't foresee replacing my dearly departed sheepies.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi all! Welcome to the newcomers, and hi to all the familiar faces!

Super quick post ... it's bedtime for me but I finished something tonight and have to share!

I've been working on a shawl with some wool my sister found for me in Scotland (she's a great enabler, this is the same sister who stopped an Irish farmer in the midst of shearing his sheep and begged some raw fleece for me!). It's been blocked, the ends woven in, and it is officially a Finished Object!

Picture up on the blog.  Super DUPER simple pattern if you have a nice yarn that wants to show itself in plain stockinette stitch ... p2,k20 (or however many works for you) ... repeat 4 times. When finished, crochet a border all around to stabilize the edge (or, while knitting, add 5 stitches along the edges in garter so it doesn't curl on you), knit until it's about 6 feet long, and voila! Shawl!

http://applejackcreek.com/blog/2009/02/scottish-wool-shawl-finished.html

P.S. If you ever wondered why my tag is Frazzlehead, one look at that picture oughta explain it. Whoooeeee what a frizzy hair day!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

MOgal said:


> Because I never bred any of them I truly did have "virgin wool."


:rotfl:


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Frazzlehead, that is beautiful work! Good job!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Frazzlehead!! You MUST read the book, Curly Girls by Lorraine Massey! I have really curly hair, too, and that book totally changed the way I care for my hair. I do not have frizzy hair anymore!! Or static!


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,

We have tonnes of snow here still - about a 1 1/2 ft. No lambs - thank goodness. Our first ones are due in April.

I have decided (inspired by Frazzle!) that this is the month I learn to weave. I was loaned -indefinitely- a tabletop loom and it's been sitting gathering dust. I was fascinated and intimidated with the whole warping thing but I'm going for it (thanks Frazzle).

Happy February everyone.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I saw a Naturopath Doctor on Tuesday. His first guess is adrenal fatigue, which causes low thyroid, which messes up the hormone balance. I missed his call yesterday regarding my blood work. I'm also doing a saliva test today, I have to take 4 samples throughout the day, then send it in. He was much more informative and helpful than that the MD I saw last week.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds like you're on the right track, Nellie. Good for you for following up on it.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am so excited! Yesterday our neighbor came over. He is a hog farmer, and when the wind blows the right way we can smell the 2200 hogs from half a mile away (it's the smell of freedom, we say). They have some sheep, I don't know what for, but they have them. He said the shearer is coming on the 14th to do their sheep and he remembered I am a handspinner and thought I might want their 2 black fleeces. Normally the shearer buys the wool. He doesn't know what breed they are, I think they are a mix. So if they look halfway decent I'm going to go get me some more wool! If the shearer is buying the wool, I'm sure it goes cheap...

I can always use MORE WOOL! Yay!

Now if I could just find some manure to compost for the garden I'd be REALLY happy. (The farmers around here spread all their manure on the corn fields and I don't think they'd sell me some.)


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

What a kind neighbor! I have several black fleeces given to me by friends whose shearers didn't want them. It's not uncommon around here for the shearer to be paid as well as getting the wool and the buyers just do not want black fleeces. This friend will buy any strong healthy-looking ewe then breed her to a meat type ram so those fleeces are available to me any time I want them. 

Any chance you have a horse farm around you? Or someone who has a few horses for riding who wouldn't be so interested in putting the manure on fields? It's too far to come down here but you'd be welcome to a load if it weren't cost prohibative.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

No don't use horse manure in the garden, unless is is WELL composted first, and I mean well composted. Pig would be good but hot and would need to sit and compost awhile. Sheep would be ideal and wouldn't need to be composted first. Horses digestive system doesn't digest things like other animals and you end up with a LOT of weed seeds and lots of weeds. Believe me I know from first hand experience, even the old stuff will give you a garden full of weeds.

Maybe you can be there when they shear and you can instruct the shearer on how to shear the fleece  Do you think that would be too presumptuous? I mean if you are paying for them......


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Agree, Marchwind. Hog manure from a modern confinement system doesn't have bedding in it so it is weed free. Cows don't have a particularly efficient system either so you end up with seeds. Unless sheep are bedded on wood chips, straw bedding and wasted hay will bring in as much weed seed as fresh manure. I don't compost manure since I have so much to deal with each year. Instead, I spread whatever I have, even when I had horses, on the garden beds rather than handling it several times in composting it then mulch any sprouting weeds into oblivion. I couldn't garden without mulch. Ruth Stout is my hero as far as gardening is concerned if you have ever read her books.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ruth Stout is wonderful!!! Keep piling on that compost! Because of her, My whole gardens become compost piles!!!

Couple new yarns this week. I'm also still working on a bobbin of 50/50 cotton/wool and a bobbin of hemp. And did my first tail spinning last night. Just a few yards using corriedale. I'll need to give it a try on the Traveller Jumbo Flyer. The oriface on the Sonata just isn't doing it.

hand dyed corriedale roving. 3-plyed ranges from 8-11 wpi. 156 yards + after setting the twist (love the way corrie blooms!)









First bobbin of some Sheep Shed hand dyed roving. Looks like Carol used this to mop up extra dyes from various dye pots. Wonderful black, purples, rusts, yellow, yellow-greens.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Purdy stuff, Miss Cyndi. Love the colors.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, Cyndi! Almost makes me want to take up spinning. Or knitting. Or dyeing. 

Focus. Breathe. Gotta go!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mogal, Ruth Stout rocks my world :bow: The woman knew her stuff.

Cyndi beautiful yarn!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Got the other bobbin spun for the SS rovings. Just made up 3 batches of soap today so I'm off to ply the two bobbins.

Just a gander of soaps I made today ...

Citrus Zest. A combo of Sweet Orange, Lemongrass, Lime & Black Pepper essential oils. 3 color swirl (orange, yellow & green, of course!)










Lily of the Valley. Only make this once a year.










New fragrance combo, new technique. Black Vanilla & Lavender.

first layer is the black vanilla:









topped with lavender essential oil, colored with lavender ultra marine:









Divders in place:


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, it's a very windy day here. I have the backdoor open to let in the breeze. Not doing too much today. Just hanging around the house.

I finished a lapghan for my son's 21st birthday on 2/14. Made it on the blue (long) knifty knitter. The lapghan is 3 panels sewn together with a crocheted border. It is 2 strands used together for the entire thing. I used the I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby in toasted almond and beige.

Now to get back to fixing my jeans. My niece let me know when we were shopping a while back that I had a split right up the back (right by the pocket). Talk about embarrassing! I kept pulling my shirt down for the rest of the time out.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

How funny about your jeans, Tryskal! Not your discomfort at having the split in your jeans but you made me think about a woman we saw in town a couple of months ago. She too had a split along the right pocket of her almost skin-tight jeans over a partially exposed cheek and bright red panties. I say "almost" because had her jeans been any tighter, she would have been passed out on the floor from lack of oxygen. I started to warn her of her potentially embareassing (check spelling) exposure then realized it went right along with the lowcut lacy see-through top and stilleto mules (whatever the slip-on strapless footwear is called). Her make-up was nicely applied but probably better for evening than the middle of the afternoon. Then I wondered what this gal did for a living. Not charitable of me, I guess, but I thought it funny to be so blatant in one's advertising. 

Being somewhat dense, it took me a while to figure out what a lapghan was but the one you made for your DS sounds really cozy and appropriately masculine.

I had to look to see where you live. It's been in the upper 60's the last several days but today is only in the mid 40's before it goes back up tomorrow and Tuesday. I have let the wood stove go out to safe firewood and I've been just chilly all day. To think someone nearby had a door open to admit a breeze! BRRR. No, I wouldn't make it very long in MN, WI, etc.

Beautiful soaps, Cyndi! Where did you get the form? When I was making soap regularly, I thought about buying something like that but have only seen them in Lehman's, and not recently even there.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I've been working on a lace and cable scarf. It's a bit fussy, but will turn out nicely when it's done. I've used the lace pattern before, just added cables at the ends and edges to give it a more finished and 'contained' look. I'm using a 50/50 mohair/silk in a soft lilac. I got the roving at the Black Sheep Gathering a couple of years ago and just recently spun it up. Now I wish I'd gotten more. That's the problem with buying roving-there's never enough to do what I want with it when I finally get it all spun up!

I pulled two fleeces down from my workroom upstairs yesterday and set the drum carder up on the table in the dining room. I haven't started on them yet, but they should be fairly easy to do once I do. They're from my little ewes, and other than the fir and pine needles, they're pretty clean fleeces. 
I think I'm going to look at another lamb or two this spring. I have enough fleece, but not enough variety. Two fawn and two black shetlands...I need a moorit or a silver or even a white don't you think? 

I love spinning the black fleeces, but I find it's hard to knit any kind of pattern or novelty stitch and SEE the knitting. The last black gloves I made with a pattern took twice as long as usual. I loved the way they turned out though.

It sounds like some of you have had a weather pattern similiar to ours-clear skies and feeling rather spring like for the last two weeks or so. Almost all of the snow is gone from my yard and it's only the first part of February. Thankfully, snow is forecast for this week, and earlier a bit was falling on the mountain behind me as I did the evening chores. I was beginning to get worried about having enough snowpack for the water needs this summer. Here in the west we get very little rain once we get past June. Our real rain doesn't start again until October or so. In the summer I have to water the garden almost daily-less snow means less water. I never thought I'd welcome snow.

May you find all you need, much of what you want and a few surprises to brighten your days. betty


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

MoGal - Makes me wonder about her "profession" too.

That soap looks wonderful. I would love to just get a chance to smell that vanilla/lavender soap. I bet that smells great!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MOgal said:


> Beautiful soaps, Cyndi! Where did you get the form? When I was making soap regularly, I thought about buying something like that but have only seen them in Lehman's, and not recently even there.



From Rita Richards, kelseiscreations.com 

I've been using them for 7 years now. the only other mold I'll use is a vertical log mold from For Craft's Sake

Unmolded:




























> I think I'm going to look at another lamb or two this spring. I have enough fleece, but not enough variety. Two fawn and two black shetlands...I need a moorit or a silver or even a white don't you think?


Absolutely a moorit and a silver AND a white!!!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you for the information, Cyndi. After I said I hadn't seen the molds in the Lehman's catalog, I checked on line. Lehman's still carries them but at half again what they are priced from the folks you mentioned.

I love the colors, especially the green/yellow/orange. 

I vote for more sheep too, Betty. I sure do miss mine.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Cyndi, your soap is so pretty.
Betty, you definitely need a moorit, and the silver gray is lovely; why not another white? The more the merrier  BTW I find with spinning and knitting that if I drape a white towel over my lap it's easier to see the black.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Where do you get the lye? I have a friend who saved up a bunch of fat, and my ds made us some soap molds... we just need the lye.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

I get my lye at the hardware store. It's in with the drain cleaner - just make sure you get LYE!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Nellie, since lye is used in the manufacture of methamphetamines, it's not so easy to find in grocery stores, etc., as it once was. Do check with your local stores but don't be surprised if you can't get it. At one time, you could get it at 3 of the grocery or hardware stores in our county seat (around 14K population) which has only 4 IF you count the Wally World Supercenter. The last time I looked for some, none of them had it, even the Ace Hardware.

Red Devil Lye is what has been available. As Flannelberry said, be sure it's 100% lye and not a drain cleaner.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

MOgal said:


> Thank you for the information, Cyndi. After I said I hadn't seen the molds in the Lehman's catalog, I checked on line. Lehman's still carries them but at half again what they are priced from the folks you mentioned.


It's the exact same mold so you might as well get them from Rita Richards and her husband (who makes them).

Red Devil quit making lye a few years ago.

Look at one of your big box stores, Lowes, Home Depot. Roebics is the brand. Be sure you get 100% sodium hydroxide.

I buy mine from the manufacturer and get it 40 lb at a time.

If you can't find it local, send me a PM


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Just goes to show how long it's been since I made soap that I didn't know Red Devil was no longer available.


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

Pretty soap! I need to get going and make some. I am working on shopping bags right now and am currently working on a very ugly one. I thought the yarn was pretty but I think it needs to be knitted--self striping yarn with dc doesn't look like much.


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh - I have done that. Realized halfway through crocheting - or the other way, halfway thought knitting - that this yarn needs the other method to look good.

Cyndi - are you finding you're able to still make money off your soaps? They're beautiful btw. I was just amazed how much the cost of supplies have gone up!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi all!

I'm still VERY SLOWLY recovering from the sinus/ear infection. My eardrum has perforated so I get to discover what it's like to be deaf in one ear ... I tell you my empathy levels for seniors and other such hearing impaired folks is going way, way up!

I'm also still really tired, so I can't do any weaving ... but, I did find my Barbara Albright books and got out a pattern for a knit cushion cover and I'm working that up in some of the pink yarn my sister sent from the UK. Nice simple pattern, and when it's finished I'll stitch up a muslin pillow liner and stuff it with the scraps of wool that I've been saving for just that purpose. 

My antibiotics finish on Tuesday, and I am attributing most of the exhaustion to them (it's actually listed as one of the side effects) so I am REALLY hoping I perk up next week!

We do have two adorable baby lambs here (pics are up on the blog if you want to look) and we are waiting on the dairy Dexter to decide when it's time for her .. she's gotta be pretty close, and as this'll be our first calf born here, we are pretty excited!

Oh, and the lady who's processing some of my wool brought me some of the Columbia/Hamp stuff done up into nice thin rovings - I'm going to try using it as weft on the loom (for a saddle blanket) once I get my energy back. It certainly turned out pretty! It's so CLEAN!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been crocheting the goat kid sweaters that Cricket posted ( http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=290412 ), I made three of them. My shoulder is sore!! :shrug: My 17yodd, MissMenagerie is out there with one of her does kidding today. She wrote about some problems on the Goat forum. So far, only one live doeling, two dead ones.  She thinks there might be another one still in there. I was so looking forward to taking a pic of three little kids in the three sweaters. She's got more does due in the next month or two, so I'm sure they'll get used. Poor dd, she's had a really rough day. 

Oh, man, she just came in and said there were two more dead kids. :Bawling:


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Keeping then losing critters is a hard learned lesson. Give her a hug for me--BTDT but it is tough even as an adult. I'm glad she has more on the way and at least one live doeling to dote on.

On a similar note, we had to put down our almost 12 y/o Great Pyrenees female Thursday. I came home from the vet and had a sick stomach the rest of the day from the stress of it since she'd been failing for several months now. We adopted two Pyr pups in December to replace her as a guardian dog but nothing can replace her as a pet.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh, Mogal, I'm sorry. I met some Pyrs once, they were wonderful.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Weever and Nellie, thanks to you both. Tasha (Rainbow Farm Anastasia) was an exceptionally good Pyr so the puppies will have some big footprints to fill. Last night, I checked the temperature and knew that Tasha wasn't in the house. For a split second, I started to go get her so she wouldn't be cold. Not fun and I'm such a big wimp when it comes to my critter babies.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

MoGal, I too want to say how sorry I am that you lost Tasha. It is always sad when we lose a good friend and helper. My thoughts have been with you, to heal your heart.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks, Lezlie. Did you get the pictures of her that I sent you since we'd talked about her a bit?

Every time I see your location I have to think what you mean. Our local school district is North Callaway but that is shortened to NorCal.


----------



## Mary Mary (Dec 30, 2008)

Thought I'd introduce myself.

I'm in Ohio. I'm 44. Four kids, 18 year old boys (seniors in high school), a six year old in kindergarten, and an (almost) 2 year old. (She'll be 2 in less than two weeks.)

I'm a stay-at-home mom and have recently started knitting again. I think I started knitting back when I was in 3rd or 4th grade...I made one mitten. I think I made a scarf back then too. My grandmother taught me to knit.

I went through another knitting spurt in my early 30's I think. Hats and mittens that time around.

Right now I'm knitting a hat on double pointed needles and a scarf as well. I want to learn how to knit socks and I'm contemplating a pullover hooded sweater as well. I'm really enjoying my re-found hobby!

Oh, and I live out in the country and we have steers (four at the moment), chickens, cats and a dog. I grew up on a dairy farm and my grandparents (who lived across the road) had sheep.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Welcome MaryMary!

Socks are quite easy, especially since you're already knitting with DPN. I'd suggest starting with a simple 2X2 ribbing (2 knit, 2 purl around) for the leg. for the heel flap and gusset, just follow the pattern and trust in it.

After almost 40 years without knitting, I started a washcloth, and then knit my first pair of socks. (Never did finish that washcloth!)


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Welcome, MaryMary. Wow, your children is only slightly more spread out than my brother and I were. I'm 9 years older than he and my mom always said she raised two families.

Happy knitting.


----------



## Mary Mary (Dec 30, 2008)

By the way, Cyndi, your soap is luscious looking!!! I've never done soap, but my sister made some at one point.


----------



## Mary Mary (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, and my husband is a cabinetmaker. He's spent most of his adult life self-employeed, but has also worked for a granite countertop company.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I love seeing what everyone does! Beautiful soaps and Fiber crafts!

Me... I am finally back to spinning!! Can't do much at one time but I sure am enjoying it.
This is what I am working on right now.. the first ply, to what will end up a 2 ply yarn. British Top with Tussah silk. Will be a pretty fine yarn.









Some bulky British Top with Tussah silk.. just in a medium blue.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all, 

Condolences to those saying farewell to critters ... it's always so hard. 

MaryMary, welcome! There is a really awesome hooded pulllover pattern for kids on the Canadian Living site. I have made 2 of them for my son when he was smaller, and he wore them both LOTS! http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/pullover_with_hood.php

Cyndi, I was reading your MullersLaneFarm website the other day - I have a bunch of sheep fat that I want to render and make some soap from ... I'll be back with questions, I am sure! I also saw the FarmCollie info you have posted ... that's exactly what we hope to do with our new puppy Caleb, teach him to be an all-around useful farm dog who knows what to do because he knows not because he's been told each step! Thanks for providing that link!

We went for a 3 hour drive (each way) today and picked up a new purebred Icelandic ram. He's beautiful - solid black. He is just about a year old, so still young, but he's just lovely. I'll get pictures up on my blog soon. I can't wait to work with his wool, it has gorgeous crimp to it!

While we were driving (okay while DH drove) I finished up a knitted pillow from the Barbara Albright book, and started on a cotton string bag, like for produce etc. I had leftover cotton threads from the warp from a project that was on the loom, and I just couldn't see wasting all that lovely thread - so, it's getting made into a bag. I am just knotting the ends of the pieces of thread together, since it's many short pieces, but it's just a string bag, so a few straggly bits are no problem. I have been wanting something to take shopping so if I buy apples I don't have to get a plastic bag - I mean, I use fabric bags for the rest of my groceries, why put the fruit in plastic?  And, waste not want not. I got it about halfway done, I think - just a garter stitch base then stockinette alternating with drop stitch loopy rows (the kind where you wrap twice around the needle on each stitch then drop those extras on the next round). Super easy!

I'm off to do a bit more reading ...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Frazzle, there is a pictorial on rendering and another on soap making. When you have questions, just holler.

Beautiful yarn Bergere!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thank you Cyndi!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey gang, I just had THE MOST AMAZING thing happen today. Totally non-fibre related, but that's what FAC is for, right? To share stuff with my fibre family!

Last summer, our beagle disappeared. Now, we do realize that keeping a beagle outside unkennelled and not on a leash is a risk ... but he had gradually acclimated to living on the acreage and was *extremely* happy to be able to sleep in the hay with the cats, or in the feeder by the sheep, or trot around the pasture and sniff things, or look at the chickens. He opted to spend more and more time outside, and so we started letting him, once we realized he didn't wander off. The big LGDs took care of predators, and kind of kept an eye out for him, so ... it was all good. We have no neighbours nearby, we are on a dead end road with almost no traffic at all, and since all the dogs behaved and stayed home, had no neighbours or nearby stock to bother, and locking him up would've taken away so much of his joy in life, we let him live outside. It's not a choice that works in very many situations, but it did work here. Until he disappeared.

He'd been living outdoors (more or less, he still came in the house a fair bit when he felt like visiting his people) for about 8 months, and one day he was just ... gone. We hunted everywhere, I mean, in 24 hours how far can a beagle go? Well, he was gone. He was microchipped, so we figured if anyone did pick him up we'd hear ... and when we didn't, we figured, well, maybe he decided to go off across the rainbow bridge on his own terms (he was kind of getting up there in years, and we just really hoped a coyote hadn't helped him on his way). It was very sad.

Well, today I got a phone call from my vet ... our beagle showed up at her office, with a lady who brought him in for an assessment as the first part of having him certified as a pet therapy dog! I was stunned. He was ALIVE? and with good people? and ... he'd been found _how many_ kilometres west of our house???

It turns out he wandered west (where there are only a few scattered farms, and all our 'dealings' like the post office we use and such are east, not west) ... the people who found him put up signs (but again, in the next community over, and since they are halfway between, and there's pretty much nothing between us and them, that made sense). Even though we'd been over that way, we hadn't seen any of the signs. Anyway, he was adopted by an 80 year old lady who just adored him. The old lady had a friend who helped drive her to appointments and such, and she had seen the "found dog" posters and got the two of them together. When the old lady ended up in palliative care at the end of her life, the friend took the beagle home with her and the two of them went up to the ward and visited the old lady almost every day ... and all the other patients while they were at it.  When the old lady passed away a few weeks ago, the friend decided that she wanted to keep up the work of visiting patients, and decided to get the dog certified.

When the vet checked him over, she found the microchip. The lady was just heartbroken .... Well, it turns out that the vet is also OUR vet (there are many around here, it was quite something for her to have chosen the same vet we use!) and she knew right away what had happened! She phoned me and explained that our Duggan had been found, adopted, loved and was having a really good life where he was ... and after hearing her description of the situation, I said yep, he needs to stay with his new people (I totally trust my vet's opinion and she clearly thought he was in a good place!). We loved our Duggan, definitely, and we would be responsible for any animal we took on for it's whole life ... but the life he has now is even better than anything we could give him. And, his new people are excited to have an "open adoption" sort of deal, so we can go see him and keep in touch and everything!

You know, after I heard the whole tale it was like Duggan heard that old lady calling for him and went off to find her. He just didn't wander off ... and such a LONG way he went! She needed him ... and there he was. I just can't argue with what seems like something that really was meant to be. And the people who 'inherited' him just LOVE him, the lady said she thinks he was just an angel dog come to keep her old friend company in the last months of her life, and it's hard to argue with that. She was soooo happy that we will let them keep Duggan that the lady was in tears on the phone. Heavens, I was just about in tears knowing he was alive and well, and living with such wonderful people who not only take good care of him but have time and enough love in their hearts to work with him to help people who need the unconditional love a happy beagle can bring. I mean, wow.

I posted about it on the blog with more details of the tale ... but I just have to share this story.

There are several lessons, of course: microchip your pets, AND put collars with your phone number on them, and if you find a stray, have the chip checked.  But you know, in this situation ... I'm glad it worked out the way it did. I can't wait to go see him, too. He really is a loveable dog.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

What a wonderful story. Beagles are really terrific dogs if you can get past that whole "nose attached to a pair of legs" thing. But they excel at "people skills" and I bet he is making a great therapy dog.

I'm ambivalent about chips. I used to chip all our dogs until our male Pyr, coming 10 in April, had to have a huge benign tumor removed from the exact spot where his was located. The chip certainly worked in your favor though.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi! I have just started knitting wool socks for the family. We will see if I am able to get them all done. I was lucky enough to get my invite to Ravelry yesterday and spent too much time looking around! Now I have all kinds of projects to make. Has anyone here made an illusion scarf? DH would love one and I said I would make one for him. I searched for crochet patterns for an illusion scarf and only came up with one pattern--everything else was knit. 

I have a stupid question for all of you. I have discovered that since I am knitting and crocheting more these days I have developed small callouses (sp?) where the yarn is guided on my fingers--eventually it will split and feels like a bad paper cut. Anyone else have this weird issue? I was working with alpaca yarn when it started and it seems to be getting better--possible allergy? It has never happened before. I usually use Red Heart because I need the washability and strength. Only recently have started using wool and alpaca.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Frazzle, what a great story. It seems that everyone wins. Let us know how he reacts when you go visit him.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

What a great story! (Hunting for the kleenex here...something is wrong with my eyes)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Frazzle,
Somethings we never know the reason 'why' for a long time. What a heartfelt story. 

NEFarmGirl,
The natural fibers may be pulling moisture out of your skin at those spots. Drink more water, and you might want to use a light weight lotion on your hands.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwww Frazzle now you got me crying, but they are happy tears. What a lovely story. Will you be able to visit him? How nice that he has a career in his older life and is happy with it all. If you go to see him take a picture of him in his therapy dog outfit :goodjob: Thank you for making my day with such a heart warming story.

NEfarmgirl, you could try putting lotion on just before you begin to work with your knitting. I think Cyndi may have hit on something when she suggested that the fibers may be pulling moisture away from your hands. If you can catch the rough spots before they get bad maybe try using something like an apricot scrub on your hands to get the rough spots off. Also make sure you slather your hands well with lotion before bed. There are several really good products on the market.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I had thought about tying a length of string around your ankle then putting a sock on to hold it close to your skin. If it's an allergy, you should develop a reaction there too. If there is no reaction, it could be sensitive skin to the slight abrasion of the yarn always in one spot. Why not one of those little sleeves you can wear on a finger to help you count money, papers, etc.?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes Marchie, we'll be going to see Duggan on the weekend! We can't wait to see him. He's still in training for his official therapy dog certification, although he spent 2 months visiting patients on the palliative care ward "uncertified".  

I am hoping the lady who has him now has a photo of him with the old lady who took him in... I can't wait to see the two of them together. 

It's just so exciting to know he's alive and RIGHT nearby! His new people are totally open to us visiting, which is just so cool. I'll be sure to post when we see him (probably saturday).

Edited to add:

Here is a picture of Duggan with the old lady who needed him so much, just two weeks before she passed away. That's my sweet beagle, all right, just lovin' his person!!

http://applejackcreek.com/photogallery/main.php?g2_itemId=3669


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> There are several really good products on the market.


Maybe this is the weekend that I'll finally make up that lanolin lotion I've been talking about doing ....

OH OH OH! CloverBud sent me a local listing from Craig's list for an old loom. Lady bought it at an auction years ago. It was broken down and labeled as a pile of wood. She says she has been spinning & weaving her whole life and recognized it as a carpet/rug loom. She has partially restored it, needs the pulleys and cross brace. Has 2 sets of reeds (one is actually made of reed!) It's in rough shape and needs some TLC, but for $40 ..... 

I'm going to look at it tomorrow. She says she has a lot of wheels also. She's selling this loom because her house is up for sale and needs some space.

I have a feeling this will be coming home with me. 

:bouncy:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle that is so sweet, I'm glad there is a picture of Duggen and his person.

Cyndi how is Cloverbud? Tell her I said hello and asked after her will you please?

Very cool about the loom and wheels. Keep us posted will you please?


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

What a wonderful picture. What a lucky dog with his hu-mom! 

Cyndi, tell Cloverbud hi for me too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Frazzle, that picture is so wonderful and heartfelt!!

Girls, I'll tell Clover you said Hi and you asked about her.

She's doing well despite her hassles with her ex. She's safe and in her own place with Amazing Grace. She had to rehome her animals. We're keeping one of her horses and all her poultry. NDueTime has her goats, I think.

eta:
I just started a new thread on the Lanolin Lotion I made today. I'm offering it here before I take it to the Barter Board.

I didn't make much, only 2-8 oz ($10) and 4-4oz($6)

It contains 10% lanolin and I didn't try to hide the wonderful, fibery smell of the lanolin.

PM me if interested


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I got my new floor loom!!!! It's in pieces and needs a bit of work, but she will be beautiful!!!

I have a picture (old one) of it assembled and will scan it on Monday at work into a pdf file so I can show all y'all. Looks to be a tapestry or rug loom.

And, it wasn't $40 .... it was only $30!

Oh my!!! Oh my!! She's a beaut!

I need to finish at least one of the bobbins of merino for *Pony!*, then take a bit of time and get this loom soaked in oil, then finish the other bobbin for plying.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Gee, Cyndi, you don't sound in the least excited over your new purchase! Why not show a little enthusiasm there? Congratulations!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

:bouncy:
:bouncy:
:bouncy:
*I have a new floor loom!!!!*
:bouncy:
:bouncy:
:bouncy:

how's that?!?!?!?
:bash:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL! Congratulations!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

:clap: Congrats Cyndi!! When do we get to see pictures?


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Much better, Cyndi. 

I'm glad you gave the loom a good home.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have to scan the old photo at work on Monday. I may just set it up in the spare bedroom tomorrow, then again, I have folks asking for the Lanolin Lotion and said I might make that up tomorrow.

And I still have a bobbin to spin of *Pony!*'s yarn..

all y'all know her and Nick moved to their place in MO, didn't ya?? About 10-15 miles south of the IA border, about mid-state.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

We are picking up some bottle lambs today after church...I will finally have my Sheep!!

oh i don't think i ever introduced my self... My name is Sarah I am almost 16, I love to knit and crochet, I have been begging my Dad to let me get sheep for a very LONG time and a guy from our church offered us some of his bottle lambs for nothing this last week (he had to many to handle) He even said that if it turned out that we didn't want them he would take them back. I am the oldest of 9 kids, My Parent got back a week and 2 days ago from Ethiopia with my 3 newest sisters...this has been the best adoption so far! Everyone has just blended into our family and adjusted GREAT! I have to go feed my steer before we leave so....

Tootles!
Sarah


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Congratulations on your new sheepie babies and your new sisters!!

Welcome to our fibery happiness


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks! We just got back with them...there is 5!!! a lot more then I thought we were getting...one is only a few days old and the oldest is a week or two. They are soo CUTE I will take pictures in a little while!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh how could I forget! They also gave me a full black fleece!!! I have no Idea what to do with it... could you guys point me towards some good websites. It looks like it came straight off the sheep into the bag that they gave it to me in.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sarah hello and welcome to The Fold! Congratulations on both the new lambies and the sisters. We would love to see pictures of all the new additions


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Sarah! Bottle lambs are a lot of fun, and fibre is awesome, and families with enough to share with kids from far away are super cool!  Welcome! Congrats on the family expansion!

If you want to wash your fleece we have some instructions on our website that might get you started: http://www.applejackcreek.com/WelcomeToWoolfromAppleJackCreek.pdf

Then you'll want to card it so it is ready for spinning - have you got hand carders? There are other options if you don't, just ask here you'll get lots of advice .. then you're ready to spin. 

Or, if it seems likely to felt (some do, some don't felt so well) you can make neat felted stuff like bags and insoles and well, just about anything! I've seen really neat patterns for felted moccasins that you shape to your own foot. 


For my part, I just wanted to pop in and say that the fibre day we offered for our local 4-Hers went really well. Story and pictures here: http://applejackcreek.com/blog/uploaded_images/ABagOWool-716393.jpg

And ... the leader who set it up has about 50 ewes of varying breeds. He offered to bring me "a bag of wool leftover from last year" if I wanted it, which *of course* I said "well hey, wool is always welcome here, sure, thanks!". I was expecting oh, a black garbage bag full. Instead I got...

a fifty pound burlap sack full of fleece!

The first one is soaking. 

Oh yeah, and we got to go visit our Duggan in his new home, and he is soooo happy there. His new people are just wonderful, and it's an 'open adoption' kind of deal, so we can see him and stay current on how he is doing and it's just a happy ending all around. Yay!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Socks are on the back burner and I am in the process of crocheting a hat for my ds. He is into camo right now so it is camo with dark green lattice over the top. I picked up some wool yarn and plan to make some wristwarmers and anklewarmers. I have been making scrubbies with all of the scraps of yarn I have laying around and also making book marks to use them up too.

I have been using my homemade lotion and that seems to help. I have never had an issue before but I guess there is a first time for everything. 

We are expecting 3 baby chicks to hatch today. They have broken through to the air cell and we can hear them pecking at the shell and once and a while hear peeping.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

~NY_Cowgirl~ said:


> Oh how could I forget! They also gave me a full black fleece!!! I have no Idea what to do with it... could you guys point me towards some good websites. It looks like it came straight off the sheep into the bag that they gave it to me in.


I've got some websites on preparing raw wool on my webpage:
http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/spinning.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Don't forget to look at the Stickies at the top of the forum for the 101"s of fibers thread. There is a Fleece Washing 101 there and a few ohers you may find helpful.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

NY Cowgirl, welcome!! My 17yodd is MissMenagerie and hangs out in the Goat forum a lot. She is #2 of our 9 children. Break down is: 19yob, 17yog, 16yob, 13yob, 12yob, 10yob, 7yog, 5yog twins. Congratulations on your new sisters!! That is so great!!! Tell your mom HI for me!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Shearing Day Open House this Saturday. We're a tad short on help. Does anyone want to come and lend a hand? 

We'll be shearing 100 polypay ewes, and will have fiber arts demonstrations going on in our shop (with goodies for sale, of course). 

I also need ideas for what to feed the shearer and other workers. I'm tired of sloppy joes!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's that time of year already :sing: Have fun Weever, I'd be there in the blink of an eye if I was closer.

I have a snow day today. Our flights are cancelled and so I can home :banana02: I'm going to take a nap then sit and spin while I watch movies.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> :clap: Congrats Cyndi!! When do we get to see pictures?


Started a new thread with old picture.

I haven't oiled it all up yet to reassemble it.

Paul says the frame is made from soft maple.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

frazzlehead said:


> If you want to wash your fleece we have some instructions on our website that might get you started: http://www.applejackcreek.com/WelcomeToWoolfromAppleJackCreek.pdf


Frazzle,
Mind if I post a link to your PDF file on my spinning page???


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, please do, Cyndi, I'd be most honored! 

I did a bit of carding tonight - I have one fleece washed and dried from that HUGE sack of fleeces that I was given, and boy is it nice wool! It's very fluffy and light, like thel is, and it spins up very smooth and soft. I'll be very interested to see how it behaves after plying and thwacking, I expect it'll bloom nicely. I want to make the man who gave me the wool a set of fingerless gloves - around here, you need something on your hands late into spring and early in the fall, but you need your fingers free for so much of chores work I figured a set of those might come in handy (and I don't see 'em in stores much - everyone has twenty pair of work gloves or mitts, but fingerless gloves are different).

I also plyed up the first bobbin of my black Icleandic lambs wool - it's a nice pretty heathered gray. I'll post a picture after it's wound, washed, thwacked and dried. 

I gotta go to bed ... there's a seed catalogue waiting for me to look through it for my bedtime reading!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Frazzle, haven't gotten around to updating my web site yet ... 

But, I do have new pictures of my old new-to-me loom up in that thread ... and had someone send me a link to a booklet that was used to make my loom so I have all my pieces and parts drawn out for Paul to make the missing pieces!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC fr March is up. Go to this link to post please http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3665256#post3665256


----------

